# It's B4's fault! ;-) (MzBarnz)



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

She just had to show us her bowl cozies, which in turn motivated me to make a few again this year! I had fabric left over from last Christmas' gifts, plus I bought some cute material I happened to see, then I thought "Who could I give some to that I didn't give to last year?" So I called our vet's office and asked how many staff they had...60!!! I made 62 and will take them next week. Then my granddaughter said she'd like to have a few for her university's hang out room where the kids study, have prayer time, visit, etc, so I made 10 for her. They really are fun to make, but I think I'm winding down with them. So you see...it really is B4's fault, but I'm so glad for the encouragement! Thank you!


----------



## knittting fool (Mar 4, 2017)

Best Invention ever! I love using ours.
Yours look great. Wonderful and very useful gifts


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

What pattern did you use?


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I have never seen these in OZ.


----------



## mrscolumbo (Aug 7, 2019)

Wow! I admire your tenacity to do so many and I'm sure they will be appreciated.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grammamary said:


> What pattern did you use?


My question too!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Let me try this link…
https://www.allpeoplequilt.com/bags-pillows-gifts/gifts/free-soup-bowl-cozy-pattern?utm_source=pinterest.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=social-share-article&utm_content=20211103&utm_term=undefined


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MzBarnz said:


> Let me try this link…
> https://www.allpeoplequilt.com/bags-pillows-gifts/gifts/free-soup-bowl-cozy-pattern?utm_source=pinterest.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=social-share-article&utm_content=20211103&utm_term=undefined


Thank you!

I just discovered a small stack of heavy black denim pieces in a corner of my deceased son's closet. My guess is that he cut up a pair of jeans to use as rags. I washed them last week, and was wondering what to do with them. Now, I know. 
I wonder if any of my dusty sewing machines still work? I haven't used any of them, since we moved here in 1998. 
I can't see myself sewing heavy denim by hand.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks so much for the pattern! I have lots of quilting fabric pieces, perfect to use for this!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow, they're lovely.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

A lovely KP friend sent me three of these in return for a pattern I had given her. I love them - use them all the time. I'm sure everyone who receives your cozies will appreciate them.


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

I have been going crazy making them too. So many patterns , so little time! Lol. I have made hundreds over the past few years! I love your print choices.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! You’ve been busy! I was given one & have been meaning to make some, just haven’t got around to it.
Thanks for the pattern link


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Excuse my ignorance but why would you need to put a bowl in a material cozy?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Excuse my ignorance but why would you need to put a bowl in a material cozy?


To avoid burnt fingers?


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> To avoid burnt fingers?


I just use a pot holder to take things out of the microwave.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I just use a pot holder to take things out of the microwave.


Use all cotton fabric & batting; then put the bowl in the cozy before putting into the microwave. Use the "ears" to remove the bowl from oven - don't have to worry about it slipping down through the potholders... & it keeps the contents warm longer. :sm01:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I just use a pot holder to take things out of the microwave.


Me too. Most of the time, it's one like this:


----------



## jcl (Jan 2, 2017)

Check ravelry for crocheted ones. My fav is from hearthookhome.com. very easy.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jcl said:


> Check ravelry for crocheted ones. My fav is from hearthookhome.com. very easy.


So there are!!

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free%7Conline%7Cinprint&query=Microwave%20Bowl%20cozy&sort=best&view=large_mobile&__viewed=1156448


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

MzBarnz said:


> Let me try this link…
> https://www.allpeoplequilt.com/bags-pillows-gifts/gifts/free-soup-bowl-cozy-pattern?utm_source=pinterest.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=social-share-article&utm_content=20211103&utm_term=undefined


Thank you. Love this idea.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Excuse my ignorance but why would you need to put a bowl in a material cozy?


If you put out snacks, it saves your furniture from being marked/scratched. Plus, it makes a nice presentation.


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Wow! How do you get time to do anything else? Great gifts!


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

no1girl said:


> I have never seen these in OZ.


I've bought a few at arts & crafts markets.


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Excuse my ignorance but why would you need to put a bowl in a material cozy?


Put it in the microwave with the bowl of food. Bowl cosy is able to be handled & not too hot like the China bowl of soup or whatever is in it.


----------



## beckyors36 (Jan 23, 2013)

Just be careful there is no grease in Microwave nor any that splashes out on them if you heat them in the microwave. Mine caught fire and I am glad I was standing near or my kitchen would have been gone.


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

Just asking, why do bowls need cosies? ????

(edit, 
didn’t see the similar question, but I don’t put bowls in the microwave anyway so it wouldn’t have occurred to me why).


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow! What a great idea!


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Wow! Those are beautiful!!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Excuse my ignorance but why would you need to put a bowl in a material cozy?


I was thinking the same thing, I see why now after reading all of the answers.


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Very nice! Looks like I need to do some of these to clear out my stash of fabric!


----------



## Karen Tally (Apr 30, 2011)

BE SURE TO USE ALL COTTON THREAD . I used polyester thread on one seam and that one was the only one that burst into flames !! Thank goodness I had kept that one for myself . Have made many as gifts with no problems .


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! You were busy. I can’t believe how many you made. They are great. So funny you mentioned this today because I’m invited to a cousins in a couple weeks for lunch and was thinking I’d make a couple of these as a little hostess gift. My pattern makes bowl sized cozies which I think are a little small. I was thinking I would just cut the pieces bigger. I’ll check your pattern link. Thanks.


----------



## Scrabblequeen (Jul 1, 2019)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Excuse my ignorance but why would you need to put a bowl in a material cozy?


I wondered that as well... apparently folks like them to protect hands from very hot or very cold food... I suppose they also "dress up" a plain bowl of snacks also?


----------



## steph61 (Jun 17, 2016)

It saves your hands from being burnt. Microwave oven use.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I would love one!

I saw some at a craft show, but they wanted $30 for just one.
:sm03:


----------



## LauraJ66 (Mar 27, 2019)

I bought some of these one year at a craft show to give as gifts. The recipients loved them. Now I can make my own. Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Those are really nice. When do I get to see the doggies? I bet you are getting them ready because you know so many people love seeing them.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow! Those are nice! I have thought of making some. After awhile, making them, enough is enough! I am sure everyone will appreciate them. I have a couple. I forget to use them, but they are nice! Great job!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

These are used to keep from burning your hands while you hold a hot bowl of soup (or any hot bowl of anything you're eating). It's also good for holding a cold bowl of ice cream. They're getting to be quite a fad. I'm glad you asked about them!


Sjlegrandma said:


> Excuse my ignorance but why would you need to put a bowl in a material cozy?


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

My goodness what a busy gal you have been. So much fun fabric variety. Lucky recipients.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

You'll have to show us yours when you've made them! Don't think I've seen any made of denim.


Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I just discovered a small stack of heavy black denim pieces in a corner of my deceased son's closet. My guess is that he cut up a pair of jeans to use as rags. I washed them last week, and was wondering what to do with them. Now, I know.
> I wonder if any of my dusty sewing machines still work? I haven't used any of them, since we moved here in 1998.
> I can't see myself sewing heavy denim by hand.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Not to dissuade you but, I don't think heavy denim would be a good fabric choice. You would have 2 thicknesses of fabric plus 2 thicknesses if batting to sew through to make the darts. That could be awfully thick to get under the presser foot. And very difficult to turn right side out.

A flat trivet may be a better option for that denim. I'm thinking a layer of cotton or wool batting sandwiched between the denim then bound with cotton binding.

You are a smart woman and this is just my opinion.

I've made several dozen of these with my sister and about a dozen by myself. We used cotton quilting fabric and microwave safe batting and cotton thread. The turning is by far the hardest part for me. 
I use them for hot and cold foods.

Robin

Just my thoughts



Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I just discovered a small stack of heavy black denim pieces in a corner of my deceased son's closet. My guess is that he cut up a pair of jeans to use as rags. I washed them last week, and was wondering what to do with them. Now, I know.
> I wonder if any of my dusty sewing machines still work? I haven't used any of them, since we moved here in 1998.
> I can't see myself sewing heavy denim by hand.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh I hadn't thought of that!


Lilyan said:


> If you put out snacks, it saves your furniture from being marked/scratched. Plus, it makes a nice presentation.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I just discovered a small stack of heavy black denim pieces in a corner of my deceased son's closet. My guess is that he cut up a pair of jeans to use as rags. I washed them last week, and was wondering what to do with them. Now, I know.
> I wonder if any of my dusty sewing machines still work? I haven't used any of them, since we moved here in 1998.
> I can't see myself sewing heavy denim by hand.


 My sister had her machine in storage for 10 yrs and when she took it out she used 3 in 1 oil to help it get started. After a bit she was able to use it smoothly.


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

I love the cozies and have made a few as gifts however I can order from Amazon or EBay and they are priced reasonably.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

My nephew likes them because when his oatmeal boils over the cosie catches it. He can just throw this in the washer and there is nothing to clean up in the microwave. 

Robin


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Actually you don't need to heat food in just the microwave. If you cooked a pot of stew (or whatever) on the stove, you can use these for your hot bowl. They're used for when you're holding your hot food while eating in front of the tv, for example.


Cashmere-Cat said:


> Just asking, why do bowls need cosies? ????
> 
> (edit,
> didn't see the similar question, but I don't put bowls in the microwave anyway so it wouldn't have occurred to me why).


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Since a lot of the fabric and thread that I used is not 100% cotton, I'm going to print and include a "How to use these" note in each bag I put them in stating NOT to heat them in the microwave. Heat your food first, them place hot bowl in the cozy. Might be less convenient, but safer.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for all of your nice comments! I get in a "mood" to make something, then I just go and go until one day, mood is over and I'm done. LOL Never realized these bowl cozies must be a U.S. thing, but with our friends in other countries asking about them, hey...they might go universal!


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Very nice! I use a potholder to hold my hot soup bowl after it comes out of the microwave. I may need to make some of these to use my stash of fabric!


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

MzBarnz said:


> She just had to show us her bowl cozies, which in turn motivated me to make a few again this year! I had fabric left over from last Christmas' gifts, plus I bought some cute material I happened to see, then I thought "Who could I give some to that I didn't give to last year?" So I called our vet's office and asked how many staff they had...60!!! I made 62 and will take them next week. Then my granddaughter said she'd like to have a few for her university's hang out room where the kids study, have prayer time, visit, etc, so I made 10 for her. They really are fun to make, but I think I'm winding down with them. So you see...it really is B4's fault, but I'm so glad for the encouragement! Thank you!


HOO-Ray LOL you have made my day, at first I thought oh gosh what have I said now???? Your like a machine, making all those Bowls, did you use wrap N zap for your batting?
This was such a heart good feeling MzBarnz, thank you. I won't even mention anything about Mask's. wink wink. Have a great day. :sm11:


----------



## stitcherquilter (May 29, 2013)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Excuse my ignorance but why would you need to put a bowl in a material cozy?


For hot soup, hot cereal, cold ice cream, etc.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL I thought about sending you a PM to give you a head's up, but never got around to it. I used regular cotton batting since I'm going to tell people NOT to place these in the microwave. Just when I think I'm done sewing them up, I find pieces of fabric that are big enough to piece together and make another one. This HAS to stop! I do have other things I need to be doing! LOL


B4 said:


> HOO-Ray LOL you have made my day, at first I thought oh gosh what have I said now???? Your like a machine, making all those Bowls, did you use wrap N zap for your batting?
> This was such a heart good feeling MzBarnz, thank you. I won't even mention anything about Mask's. wink wink. Have a great day. :sm11:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Great stack. Nice work.


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I just discovered a small stack of heavy black denim pieces in a corner of my deceased son's closet. My guess is that he cut up a pair of jeans to use as rags. I washed them last week, and was wondering what to do with them. Now, I know.
> I wonder if any of my dusty sewing machines still work? I haven't used any of them, since we moved here in 1998.
> I can't see myself sewing heavy denim by hand.


Jessica - Although denim might be practical - long wearing, washable - I don't know that I would want to try to use them for a bowl cozy. Two layers of batting and 2 layers of material to sew through is tough enough, and then you turn them inside out to stitch all around the outside edge; so even if you trim back the batting, you still have 4 layers of jean material to navigate through your machine. That sounds like a lot to me.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

MzBarnz said:


> Let me try this link…
> https://www.allpeoplequilt.com/bags-pillows-gifts/gifts/free-soup-bowl-cozy-pattern?utm_source=pinterest.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=social-share-article&utm_content=20211103&utm_term=undefined


Thank you for this link


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Very nice and usefull.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

I made a bunch of them last year and used them for Christmas gifts. They went over great!


----------



## mrscolumbo (Aug 7, 2019)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I just discovered a small stack of heavy black denim pieces in a corner of my deceased son's closet. My guess is that he cut up a pair of jeans to use as rags. I washed them last week, and was wondering what to do with them. Now, I know.
> I wonder if any of my dusty sewing machines still work? I haven't used any of them, since we moved here in 1998.
> I can't see myself sewing heavy denim by hand.


Oh, how sad. Many sympathies.


----------



## mrscolumbo (Aug 7, 2019)

wwwdel said:


> Use all cotton fabric & batting; then put the bowl in the cozy before putting into the microwave. Use the "ears" to remove the bowl from oven - don't have to worry about it slipping down through the potholders... & it keeps the contents warm longer. :sm01:


I was wondering what they were used for too, do you have the cozy on when you eat? Do the edges get food on them?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Several years back I made a bunch and took as part of my "here's the presents, pick yours" gifts to immediate family. Some loved them, some did not. Do NOT use anything with metallic printing as it might arc in the micro. It is also advised to use only cotton batting (good idea) and cotton thread, altho I am sure some of mine if not most were stitched with polyester thread and no one has told me of a problem. I also used pinking shears to cut them out and did not stitch with right sides together so they had to be turned. You will get a few threads the first time they are washed but not many after the first couple washes. Just speeds things up, and they even sold well at a craft fair when i used to do those.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

MzBarnz said:


> Let me try this link…
> https://www.allpeoplequilt.com/bags-pillows-gifts/gifts/free-soup-bowl-cozy-pattern?utm_source=pinterest.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=social-share-article&utm_content=20211103&utm_term=undefined


Thanks for the link!


----------



## claudib (Jun 29, 2018)

I discovered a crochet pattern for them and have been making them for everyone I know. They take about an hour and a half (for me) and are SO useful.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

claudib said:


> I discovered a crochet pattern for them and have been making them for everyone I know. They take about an hour and a half (for me) and are SO useful.


Can you share the pattern name? I love to sit and crochet or knit things that are useful. Thanks for your help
Jeanne


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

They all look great. Thank you for the pattern. I’m a beginner at sewing so I might have a go at these.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

String Queen said:


> Not to dissuade you but, I don't think heavy denim would be a good fabric choice. You would have 2 thicknesses of fabric plus 2 thicknesses if batting to sew through to make the darts. That could be awfully thick to get under the presser foot. And very difficult to turn right side out.
> 
> A flat trivet may be a better option for that denim. I'm thinking a layer of cotton or wool batting sandwiched between the denim then bound with cotton binding.
> 
> ...


Consider the difference in thickness of heavy denim and cotton quilting fabric. Why bother with any batting? The denim isn't limp; it'll hold its shape, even used as a single thickness. 
I'd just like to *use* it, instead of trash it. 
If my son had been thinking of using it as grease rags on his bicycle, it's just too thick and stiff - at least in my weaker hands.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

yooperdooper said:


> My sister had her machine in storage for 10 yrs and when she took it out she used 3 in 1 oil to help it get started. After a bit she was able to use it smoothly.


Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mrscolumbo said:


> Oh, how sad. Many sympathies.


Thank you. It's two years, and the hole in my heart is as big as ever.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mrscolumbo said:


> I was wondering what they were used for too, do you have the cozy on when you eat? Do the edges get food on them?


Yes, and sometimes. They're easily washed.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Several years back I made a bunch and took as part of my "here's the presents, pick yours" gifts to immediate family. Some loved them, some did not. Do NOT use anything with metallic printing as it might arc in the micro. It is also advised to use only cotton batting (good idea) and cotton thread, altho I am sure some of mine if not most were stitched with polyester thread and no one has told me of a problem. I also used pinking shears to cut them out and did not stitch with right sides together so they had to be turned. You will get a few threads the first time they are washed but not many after the first couple washes. Just speeds things up, and they even sold well at a craft fair when i used to do those.


Pinking shears!!! What a great idea!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

claudib said:


> I discovered a crochet pattern for them and have been making them for everyone I know. They take about an hour and a half (for me) and are SO useful.


Which pattern are you using?


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

yourmother306 said:


> I would love one!
> 
> I saw some at a craft show, but they wanted $30 for just one.
> :sm03:


What!!??!! We sell them as a set, three sizes for $20 at our Market. I guess whatever the traffic will bear.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Please be sure all supplies are 100% cotton. When potatoes bags were popular, many fires were started with polyester/nylon threads and fabric made with blends .


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MzBarnz said:


> Since a lot of the fabric and thread that I used is not 100% cotton, I'm going to print and include a "How to use these" note in each bag I put them in stating NOT to heat them in the microwave. Heat your food first, them place hot bowl in the cozy. Might be less convenient, but safer.


Having inherited my mother's sewing notions, some of which she'd inherited from I don't know who, I have plenty of 100% cotton threads, mostly black or white.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nancyannin said:


> Jessica - Although denim might be practical - long wearing, washable - I don't know that I would want to try to use them for a bowl cozy. Two layers of batting and 2 layers of material to sew through is tough enough, and then you turn them inside out to stitch all around the outside edge; so even if you trim back the batting, you still have 4 layers of jean material to navigate through your machine. That sounds like a lot to me.


No problem. My husband's best friend and his wife run a combined shoe/bag/luggage repair and clothing alteration/repair shop. They're always offering to stitch whatever we have that needs, and their industrial machines can easily sew the denim.


----------



## Barbeevw (Dec 10, 2012)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Excuse my ignorance but why would you need to put a bowl in a material cozy?


It protects your hands from holding onto a hot bowl. We especially like them because we eat most of our meals 
in front of the TV. My guy's choice; not mine. The cozy also helps stabilize the bowl of chili or whatever and 
keeps spills to a minimum. My lap likes it!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow! What a lot of lovelies there! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

The ones I made were just 2 squares of fabric, maybe around 7 inches (remember, i didn't use turn-inside seams) with cotton batting. Then i took a dart on each side about 1 1/4 inches long and maybe 1/2 inch wide at outer edge. Stitch around outside edge to hold them together. These work well for my Corelle bowls, could be deeper and maybe a bit longer, shape as needed. MzBarnes' look like dart is deeper but then her bowls are deeper.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

I never knew this even existed! Its brilliant, I do enjoy a nice bowl of hot soup.

~Admin


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Montana Gramma said:


> What!!??!! We sell them as a set, three sizes for $20 at our Market. I guess whatever the traffic will bear.


What a great idea. 3 different sizes & a great bargain! I've seen then at arts & crafts markets here in Aus for $10-$12 each depending on size.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Hmmm... that sounds interesting cutting them with pinking shears. I've still got some fabric left over and think I will try that. Do you have a pic of yours done like that? Thanks for the idea, Kansas g-ma!


Kansas g-ma said:


> Several years back I made a bunch and took as part of my "here's the presents, pick yours" gifts to immediate family. Some loved them, some did not. Do NOT use anything with metallic printing as it might arc in the micro. It is also advised to use only cotton batting (good idea) and cotton thread, altho I am sure some of mine if not most were stitched with polyester thread and no one has told me of a problem. I also used pinking shears to cut them out and did not stitch with right sides together so they had to be turned. You will get a few threads the first time they are washed but not many after the first couple washes. Just speeds things up, and they even sold well at a craft fair when i used to do those.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

MzBarnz said:


> Hmmm... that sounds interesting cutting them with pinking shears. I've still got some fabric left over and think I will try that. Do you have a pic of yours done like that? Thanks for the idea, Kansas g-ma!


Camera isn't working right now, need to get it looked at. Sorry about that. I used to sell them with the pinked edges and people often came back at the next sale to get more for gifts. I'm using a couple right now as hot dish holders under my bowl of biscuits & gravy. Once the initial ravel is done, they don't "go" any place and look pretty nice.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Biscuits and gravy!!!! I'm coming over!!!


Kansas g-ma said:


> Camera isn't working right now, need to get it looked at. Sorry about that. I used to sell them with the pinked edges and people often came back at the next sale to get more for gifts. I'm using a couple right now as hot dish holders under my bowl of biscuits & gravy. Once the initial ravel is done, they don't "go" any place and look pretty nice.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

MzBarnz said:


> Biscuits and gravy!!!! I'm coming over!!!


Well, it's over toast as we haven't had any biscuits in our M-F meals for a while and KFC got pricey on me. But there is always enough for 3 people, so you would have been welcome. I make it about twice a month.


----------



## mrscolumbo (Aug 7, 2019)

I'm so glad Admin that you can enjoy the fruits of your labor. Welcome!


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I just discovered a small stack of heavy black denim pieces in a corner of my deceased son's closet. My guess is that he cut up a pair of jeans to use as rags. I washed them last week, and was wondering what to do with them. Now, I know.
> I wonder if any of my dusty sewing machines still work? I haven't used any of them, since we moved here in 1998.
> I can't see myself sewing heavy denim by hand.


Try using a heavy duty sewing machine needle made specially for heavy fabrics. You can get them on the internet.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

They are so very nice. I made some for my daughter in different sizes too.


----------

